# Code Improvements for Firefox, Opera, Safari and other Non-IE Engine Browser Users



## Chris (Jan 16, 2006)

A friendly heads up:

I'm undertaking the rather painful task of bringing a lot of the older HTML code up to date with current standards. Namely stripping outdated font and color tags in lieu of CSS definitions. This should make the site look and work a lot better for those of you using browsers other than IE/Maxthon that have stricter HTML compliance standards.

I don't have a version of Safari to test on, so if any of you Mac folks notice anything that looks terribly out of place, please PM me and/or post up here and I'll have a look and see what I can do to make everything cross-platform.

- Chris


----------



## noodles (Jan 18, 2006)

I got approval to install Maxthon at work for "testing purposes". I don't like the "feel" of it for all the same reasons as IE, but I'll chalk that up to being old and set in my ways.

Having said that, I've seen no difference in the look/feel of the board that you were talking about. When you did the side by side screen shots in your Maxthon thread, my view of the board did not look like your Firefox screen shot. I've always had all the colors. Maybe they added some support in Firefox 1.5, or maybe it is my IE Viewer extension adding the functionality (I thought the extension simply gave me the option to load the existing page in IE).

Either way, I'll still keep playing with Maxthon. It seems like a really nice program, and maybe I just need to give it a fair shake. I really hate the IE feel, though, and I've never been a mouse gestures person.


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been coding around FF and upgrading stuff over the last two weeks for that very reason - so that it looks the same in FF and any IE engine.


----------

